# Mozilla firefox keeps remembering my password



## lipati (Oct 22, 2008)

I even if I log off the password still remains, how can I do it?I dont want my password to remain.


----------



## kandake (Oct 22, 2008)

Go to tools, options, security and change the password settings.


----------



## clarity2008 (Oct 22, 2008)

You need to clear your cookie and cache in addition to what the previous poster advised.  Here are some instructions:

https://hdc.tamu.edu/reference/documentation/index.php?section_id=791

HTH


----------



## lipati (Oct 23, 2008)

Tthank you guys. It worked


----------

